# Info on Wild camp spots, north of Gib ??



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,, Anyone been to any wild camp spots north of Gibraltar ??

Found these 2 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3413

and

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1910

Need a quick stop, before the ferry to Morocco the next day ( Tues 12th May)

Playa de Chullera seams to be the most favored one, but the review is a couple of years old, anyone been


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

So,, its looking like no one has been down that part of the world recently then :?: 

4 Land Rovers going down, and then heading to the hills


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi TJ101, we just stayed at the lidls car park in algeciras with a few other vans, reasonably quiet and no hassle plus you can stock up before you go! have a great trip , sean


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

seanoo said:


> hi TJ101, we just stayed at the lidls car park in algeciras


Do you mean Algeciras or Los Barrios (Las Palmeras)? There are always several vans parked by the Lidl at the Las Palmeras Commercial Centre, between San Roque and Algeciras.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, We stopped at Punta de Chullera this year and on the journey towards Gibraltar we drove through the village instead of using the bypass and passed your other overnight suggestion and were really sad to have missed it. 
We will certainly be stopping there in future.
Colin


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

nomad said:


> Hi, We stopped at Punta de Chullera this year and on the journey towards Gibraltar we drove through the village instead of using the bypass and passed your other overnight suggestion and were really sad to have missed it.
> We will certainly be stopping there in future.
> Colin


Hi Colin,, Thanks for that,, are you saying the other one (Torreguadiaro) may be better ??

Was Punta de Chullera OK ??,, 
As we are off the ferry in Santander at 12.00, and then a long run down, non-stop, will be quite late when we arrive, !! 8O 
so looking for a quick park up and kip !!


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi TJ, 
I found that Punta de Chullera is quite rough ground and I would not want to try going on if it was wet. whereas Torre Guardiaro is a properly surfaced carpark with more pleasant walking etc.
Colin


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Night Stop near Gib*

Ok to night stop at exit 112 of the 340 just 10 mins from Port... you can stop outside Lidl or around the rough ground just to the left of it outside 
the ticket office of Carlos. We allways stop at Lidl, on our return home a month ago there were at least 50 vans overnighting in that area, Park infront of Lidl or the area just adjacent not in Carrefour or Leroy Merlin.
Enjoy Maroc....


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look at this
Its in Spanish but cut and paste into bable fish

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## 124306 (Jun 5, 2009)

Haven't done this for a while, but spent several months wildcamping in spain a few years back. From what I remember wildcamping is pretty well tolerated as long as you're sensible. 

Believe its not tolerated near town centres (as if you would!), military camps or near campsites or places where signs prohibit it, otherwise it's generally good to go.

One thing worth looking out for, especially in the mountains, are where old roads have been replaced or straightened, these often leave nice (big dead-end) layby's, often well away and sometimes private from the new road. Great for wildcamping. Spent dozens of nights in such location with no probs. Some really stunning locations too.


----------

